# How long will a turkey in the freezer still be good?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Last year, right after Thanksgiving, I scored a couple of very expensive frozen turkeys for just $5 each.

FWIW, the turkeys I bought had originally been fresh, never frozen turkeys, but somehow got mixed in with the frozen turkeys. The 'use by' date was still several weeks away, but since they had been frozen, those turkeys got put in the discount bin at Kroger.

I still have one of the turkeys in the freezer, as does my mom. I was going to ask my best friend, who seems to know everything, if the turkey was okay to use. When I saw him today, the first words out of his mouth were "Do you think a turkey I bought last year would still be good?" Funny, but true.

I thought I would ask you folks here. Will my frozen turkey still be good after a year in the freezer?

Thanks in advance!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

I've read they are good for a year. BUT, on Friday, I'll be able to tell you how they are after 3 years. I also read that solid frozen turkey products are good indefinitely. That's right. 3 years froze solid, and I got it thawing now.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

I would think AT LEAST a year.


----------



## Dixie (Dec 10, 2002)

A year or two ago, my family and I ate a turkey that was frozen for 2 years and it was fine. No loss of taste at all. Last week, we ate chicken that was in the freezer for 2 years and it was fine, too.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I bought a bunch of frozen 20+ pounders last Nov. when they were on sale and put them in the freezer. I used the next to last one in early Oct. and it was delicious. We're having the last one for Thanksgiving dinner. Oh, and I've been re-stocking the freezer with more for the past 2 weeks!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I just canned one last week that was from last year sales. It was as good as the ones from this year.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

It'll be fine. Freezer burn is what gets most meats, and even that is more taste/texture than safety related.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

A few years ago I found a 7yo turkey lurking in the bottom of my chest freezer...well wrapped...no freezer burn...so I cooked it as possible dog/cat/chicken food....but us humans ate it because it was still good...very good in fact.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

I called buterball about mine since there was no date (was at minimum, 8mo old), she told me it was just over 9 but frozen they guarantee theirs up to 2 yrs....my personal thought on frozen meat is 1yr. jmho


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

Meat stored at or below 0 degrees will keep indefinately. It may suffer quality loss but it will be safe to eat. Or so I've been told.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Don't take chances pack it in dry ice and send it to me i will make my report on the 26 :cowboy: :hysterical:


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

I've got a year old one and am cooking it Christmas. Doing a turkey breast for Thanksgiving.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Thank you so much for the replies!!!!!

Looks like we will be having this turkey on Friday or Saturday!!!! We love to have extra turkey, especially to make turkey salad!!!! 

Again, thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

bgraham said:


> Meat stored at or below 0 degrees will keep indefinately. It may suffer quality loss but it will be safe to eat. Or so I've been told.


I just looked this up recently because I always the thought the recommended freezer "life" meant that food COULD be unsafe after those dates...not true according to this:

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/factsheets/focus_on_freezing/index.asp


----------

